# Cacti login constantly fails and now cannot reinstall it



## ProServ (Oct 19, 2020)

This is most frustrating!
Every time we had run an upgrade for cacti, always successful, subsequently it would fail to allow logins.
Usually, the only work around is to either make deinstall / make reinstall or pkg remove / pkg install cacti.

Today is one of those days were cacti doesn't allow us to login. # cd /usr/ports/net-mgmnt/cact; make deinstall followed by make reinstall.....


```
# make reinstall

===>  cacti-1.2.14 pkg(8) must be version 1.15.9 or greater, but you have
1.14.5. You must upgrade the ports-mgmt/pkg port first.
*** Error code 1
Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/net-mgmt/cacti
```
*Ok so lets upgrade the ports:*

```
# portsnap fetch update
Looking up ec2-eu-west-1.portsnap.freebsd.org mirrors... none found.
Fetching snapshot tag from ec2-eu-west-1.portsnap.freebsd.org... done.
Ports tree hasn't changed since last snapshot.
No updates needed.
Ports tree is already up to date.
```

Oh my, its up to date!


*ok lets try pkg*


```
# pkg install cacti
Updating FreeBSD repository catalogue...
FreeBSD repository is up to date.
All repositories are up to date.
The following 2 package(s) will be affected (of 0 checked):

New packages to be INSTALLED:
    cacti: 1.2.13
    cliqz: 1.36.0_1

Number of packages to be installed: 2

The process will require 255 MiB more space.
19 MiB to be downloaded.

Proceed with this action? [y/N]: y
pkg: http://pkg.FreeBSD.org/FreeBSD:12:amd64/quarterly/All/cacti-1.2.13.txz: Not Found
```


----------



## SirDice (Oct 19, 2020)

Ports tree has nothing to do with it, if you only use packages you can even remove the whole ports tree.



ProServ said:


> ```
> pkg: http://pkg.FreeBSD.org/FreeBSD:12:amd64/quarterly/All/cacti-1.2.13.txz: Not Found
> ```


Your cached repository catalog is out of date. Force an update: `pkg update -f`.


----------



## ProServ (Oct 19, 2020)

Hi SirDice,
Thank you, pkg update -f worked. Reinstalled cacti-1.2.14 and it does same, login, page just 'flashes'.  #mv cacti cacti-10-19-20
#pkg remove cacti, #pkg install cacti 

This is what has to be everytime. And after a period (unknown) of time, won't be able to login again and repeat the above process.

rsync -az /usr/local/share/cacti-10-19-20/include/config.php /usr/local/share/cacti/include/

Cannot login.

No warning about incorrect passwd, just page flashes when clicking login button.
does same if using /install/install.php url


----------



## SirDice (Oct 19, 2020)

ProServ said:


> And after a period (unknown) of time, won't be able to login again and repeat the above process.


Can't help with that. I stopped using Cacti a really long time ago.


----------



## ProServ (Oct 19, 2020)

SirDice, is there something similar to cacti you can suggest?
Thanks.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 19, 2020)

I'm a Zabbix convert. I moved all my management and graphing to that. Zabbix does a lot more than what Cacti did though. But it's so much easier to work with once you have some good templates.


----------

